
Coronavirus: NHS unveils 'data platform' to track beds, staff and ventilators - chippy
https://news.sky.com/story/coronavirus-nhs-unveils-data-platform-to-track-beds-staff-and-ventilators-11964216
======
m0xte
You'd have thought they already had something that does this?

~~~
chrisa
I worked for a startup that tracked hospital equipment (with active RFID
tags), and it was shocking how disorganized hospitals can be. It's not usually
a single person or department's fault though - there are a bunch of factors:

\- equipment is often managed by a small team who doesn't have the resources
to really track down everything

\- equipment gets distributed to different departments who then might move it,
store it, swap it, it breaks down and they don't tell anyone, etc

\- theft can be a big issue: equipment is often very expensive and not very
large, which means it has the ability to "walk off"

\- different departments (or individuals) might hoard equipment because it can
be difficult to get what you need exactly when you need it

\- data about what you have can be split across 15 different systems that
don't have the ability to talk or reconcile

\- "full" real time tracking (like what we made) can be very expensive

So yes - there are systems that can help, but they're expensive and often not
a first priority (even though they can help tremendously, especially when it
comes time to do maintenance and reordering, etc.)

~~~
_trampeltier
And now they don't swap the gear because of this magical software from
Palentier? Equipment does now not walk away?

~~~
chrisa
Well - that software will hopefully solve the problem of data being spread
across 15 different systems (although to some extent, now you've just added
another system in the mix :) )

To start solving the problem of equipment being swapped or walking off, that's
when you need to look at an active RFID or other real time tracking solution.

------
jackpeterfletch
I don't really see a problem with this, Palantir make a datastore and set of
tools that are really good for geographic and operational datasets.

Doesn't really have much to do with the tools application in the US, and
really, isnt it for the US to decide if what its government is doing is
acceptable/ethical?

Otherwise, the tool is just a tool, not inherantly evil.

~~~
jka
There's not necessarily a problem, but there are questions which Palantir and
other providers could and should address using their contracts, source code
and training/support availability.

If I offer you an axe, we can consider that a tool, and you can do good or
evil with it. If I offer you a _software-enabled_ axe and I'm able to turn
that tool on/off at will, apply and/or withhold fixes and modifications, then
who really holds the tool?

